# Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spiele:Präzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung



## Unleashed (26. Februar 2012)

*Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Hallo, ich weiß das diese Frage oft kommt.Ich habe mir auch den Headset Thread durchgelesen.

Ich möchte nicht ein Headset für 300€ holen.Das ist mir denn auch zu blöd.Ich bin aber gerne bereit 200€-250€ ausgegeben, aber nicht alleine für ein Headset.

Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage.Sollte ich mir einfach z.b das G930 holen.Hätte dann unechtes 7.1 Sound das auch sehr gut sein.Oder Sollte ich z.b was mir in den Sinn kommen würde das Sennheiser PC 360 mit Soundkarte.Ich habe oft gelesen, wenn man sich das PC 360 holen sollte, sollte man es nicht an eine Onboard Soundkarte anschliesen.Nun stellt sich die Frage was ist sinnvoller?Music und Filme höre und schaue ich auch, aber das ist erstmal 2.rangig.

Was meint ihr?

Gruß

Unleashed


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Optimal wäre eine gute Soundkarte ab 50€, dazu Stereokopfhörer und ein Mic separat. Denn bei Headsets zahlst Du deutlich drauf fürs mic, also: Du hast da Kopfhörer, die nicht besser als welche für zB 100€ sind, zahlst aber 150-200€, nur weil es ein Headset "ist"... 

Surround wird dann per Dolby Headphone erzeugt, da muss man ein Soundkarte nehmen, die das unterstützt. Das ist vereinfacht gesagt ein Effekt, der kleine Tonverzögerungen und Frequenzveränderungen ins Tonsignal einbaut, so dass Du auch mit Stereokopfhörern Geräusche orten kannst. Das funktioniert auch nur, weil der Weg zwischen Kopfhörer und Ohr sehr kurz ist und es - im Gegensatz zu einem Zimmer mit Lautsprechern - ein geschlossener kleiner Raum ohne Hindernisse usw. ist, bei denen der Sound unberechnenbar reflektiert würde und der Surroundeffekt dabei natürlich flöten geht.


----------



## Unleashed (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Hallo,erstmal bedanke ich mich für deine Antwort.

Also mir geht es wie gesagt hauptsächlich das ich in spielen die Gegner möglichst früh höre und Music und Filme einigermaßen gut anhören.
Denn wäre ja wie du sagst.Soundkarte,Kopfhörer,seperat Mic am besten.Könntest du mir etwas empfehlen?

Ich hab ein Asrock P67 Pro 3 Mainboard.Falls es wichtig ist.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Hi,

das du ja evtl. ein Budget bis 300€ hast, würde ich das auch ausnutzen. Wenn du dir jetzt einen 150€-KH + Essence STX holst, hast du lange Ruhe. Denn ein KH aus der Preisklasse hält locker mal 10-15 Jahre, und die Essence wird halten bis PCIe ausstirbt (also auch ziemlich lange). Dazu noch ein Zalman-Mic, welches für TS usw. mehr als ausreicht:

ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 | Geizhals Deutschland

Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Essence kann auch 5.1 richtig gut simulieren  Aber auch mit einem guten Stereo-KH kann man sehr gut orten.
Wegen dem KH solltest du aber probehören gehen. Wo wohnst du?

Wenn du aber auf keinen Fall 300€ ausgeben möchtest, würde es eine günstigere Lösung aber bestimmt auch tun


----------



## Unleashed (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Ich wohne in Schleswig Holstein/Dithmarschen.

300€ würde ich denn auch gehen.Aber ich werde mir die Soundkarte in einen Computerladen kaufen+ zusammenbauen lassen.Da muss man denn auch mit mehr Geld rechen.Wegen zusammenbauen und was dort noch kommt.Headset und Mik würde ich mir denn aus irgendein Online Shop kaufen, da dies dort billiger ist.


----------



## Bier (26. Februar 2012)

Also eine Soundkarte einzubauen ist wirklich keine Kunst. Ist unwesentlich schwieriger als mit Lego zu bauen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (26. Februar 2012)

Das Einbauen kannst du auch selber, glaub mir


----------



## Unleashed (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Naja mal sehen.Denn werde ich eben auf euch hören und falls es nicht so klappen sollte, denn frag ich eben ein Bekannten.

Also soll ich die ASUS Xonar Essence STX nehmen und als Mic das Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon.

Und welchen Kopfhörer?

Aber ihr ratet generell von Headsets ab?Ich finde persönlich Headsets netter, aber wenn es eh kaum unterschiede macht.Solange ich gut hören kann und meine Stimme im Teamspeak sich genauso oder besser anhört als beim jetzigen bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## zøtac (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Kopfhörer solltest du selber anhören. 
Oft empfohlene Kopfhörer in der Preisklasse sind AKG K601, Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro, Beyerdynamic DT 990, Shure SRH 840


----------



## Unleashed (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Hallo,

Ich hab hier einen Test von PCGH vom Asus Xonar Essence STX. 
Asus Xonar Essence STX im Test: Kann die Stereo-Karte im Klang überzeugen? - Asus Xonar Essence STX, Test, Soundkarte

Ich zitiere das Fazit "extrem klare und dabei satte Ausgabe. Allerdings  disqualifiziert sich die Essence bei mir, weil ich als Spieler 5.1-Sound  bevorzuge. Wenn Sie nur Musik konsumieren, sind Sie hier goldrichtig"

Mehrkanal wird auch nicht unterstützt.Was meint ihr?
*
*


----------



## Darkseth (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Du kannst nur keine 5.1 Lautsprecher anschließen, weil die Essence nur einen Anschluss für Stereo Lautsprecher und einen extra Kopfhörer anschluss hat, ebenfalls stereo.

7.1 Simulation beim Stereo Kopfhörer funktioniert selbstverständlich.


----------



## Unleashed (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Ok, danke für deine Antwort.

5.1 und 7.1 hatte ich noch nie.Eventuell besser so.Denn kann ich nicht vergleichen.^^

Aber sonst ist sie also Supi!?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Die Essence kann Analog nur Stereo, aber digital (Spdif/Toslink) 7.1.
Wenn du einen Stereo-KH per Klinke anschließt, kannst du aber auf jeden Fall per Dolby Headphone 7.1 simulieren  Ansonsten ist die Essence STX mMn die beste Karte für Spieler auf dem Markt 

Wegen KH probehören. Kannst du mal einen Tag nach Hamburg fahren? Da kannst du Beyerdynamic probehören:

kopfhörer & zubehör - audiophonie - lautsprecher b&w group, musikalisches hifi und high end in hamburg


Ansonsten kannst du dir auch bei Thomann.de 3 Kopfhörer bestellen (DT770, DT990, K601) und gucken welcher dir am besten gefällt. Die anderen Beiden schickst du einfach zurück


----------



## Darkseth (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Klar, solange du nur Kopfhörer + Stereo Lautsprecher anschließen willst, und eine Interne Lösung willst (also keinen externen DAC/KHV), wäre die Xonar Essence STX meine mit Abstand erste Wahl.

Dazu, falls du auf den Audiophilen Zug aufspringst durch diese soundkarte + Kopfhörer der 150€ klasse, wirst du vermutlich früher oder später auch mehrere Hundert € in ein Stereo system stecken 




PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst du dir auch bei Thomann.de 3 Kopfhörer bestellen (DT770, DT990, K601) und gucken welcher dir am besten gefällt. Die anderen Beiden schickst du einfach zurück


 
Genau so würde ich es auch machen^^ Würde bei dem DT 770/990 aber die 250 Ohm version nehmen, denn es gibt auch eine 80 Ohm version


----------



## Unleashed (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Gut.Also von der Soundkarte habt ihr mich nun überzeugt.
Die kommt denn bald ins Haus.

Beim Kopfhörer/seperat Mik naja.Ich bin halt Headsets gewohnt.Headset und Kopfhörer. haben die gleiche Qualität.Entweder ich spare das Geld oder ich gib einfach 20-30€ mehr fürn Headset aus.


----------



## zøtac (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Naja, der Aufpreis bei Headsets ist in der Preisklasse weit mehr als 20-30€
Das Beyerdynamic MMX300 basiert z.B. auf dem DT770, kostet aber das doppelte.
Und glaub mir, kein Super Mega High End Gaming 1337 Headset wird jemals an die Qualität eines Hifi Kopfhörers der selben Preisklasse kommen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Das Problem ist es sind ja nicht nur 20-30€. Das G35 ist klanglich auf dem Niveau von einem 20€-KH, das MMX300 ist klanglich auf dem Niveau vom DT770 und kostet mehr als 100€ mehr (ok, es hat ein weltklasse Mikrofon, aber Spieler können damit nichts anfangen).

Die Soundquali ist bei einem gleichteuren KH um Welten besser als bei einem Headset. Das Zalman-Mikro ist zwar etwas schlechter, reicht für TS usw. aber mehr als aus. Du kannst dir auch das Modmic bestellen, das würde dann aber dein Budget sprengen:

AntLion Audio ModMic | The Attachable Boom Microphone For Headsets


----------



## Unleashed (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Nun Gut.

ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 | Geizhals Deutschland

Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon | Geizhals Deutschland

Nur noch den Kopfhörer.


----------



## Darkseth (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> (ok, es hat ein weltklasse Mikrofon, aber Spieler können damit nichts anfangen).


 Selbst wenn, wird dieser vorteil zunichte gemacht von mindestens einer Hand voll "mitspieler" im TS/Skype, die ein billiges gamer-headset haben, dessen mikro am Perma-Rauschen ist :/

Ich würde ebenfalls zu Kopfhörer + Mikro raten.. Headsets lohnen sich kein stück, auch nicht die von Beyerdynamic, weil sie einfach viel zu teuer sind


----------



## PommesmannXXL (26. Februar 2012)

Unleashed schrieb:
			
		

> Nun Gut.
> 
> ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Bestell dir erst die Essence STX. 
Dann bestellst du dir bei Thomann.de folgende Kopfhörer:

Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250 Ohm
Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro
AKG K601

Dann testest du diese KHs in Spielen und Musik und behältst den, der dir am besten gefällt. Die anderen Beiden kannst du innerhalb von 30 Tagen zurückschicken.


----------



## Unleashed (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

So wirds gemacht.Danke.Ich werde mich melden soweit alles läuft etc.Wird sich aber erst in 2-3Wochen da sein.Bin nächste Woche Urlaub.^^

Ich denke die Mikrofon Qualität wird besser sein

Ich besitze zur Zeit nur ein Hama HS-10 Headset.


----------



## Diavel (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Ich persönlich würde mit der Soundkarte ja noch ein bisschen warten.

Die würde ich nämlich danach aussuchen was es für ein Kopfhörer wird. Es gibt Kopfhörer die sehr empfindlich auf die Quellenwahl reagieren (der AKG K701 ist da so ein Kandidat, beim K601 ist es wahrscheinlich ähnlich) und es gibt Kopfhörer denen ist es ziemlich egal was da als Quelle dran hängt. Die Beyer DT 770/990 gehören definitiv dazu. Da braucht die Quelle einfach nur ein bisschen Power. Solange der Ausgangswiderstand hier nicht 100 Ohm beträgt lassen sich die Beyer recht wenig von der Quelle beeindrucken.

Ne aufteilung von 50/50 find ich beim Budget sowieso recht fragwürdig. Macht bei Lautsprechern ja schließlich auch kein Mensch.

Wenn man hier bei der Soundkarte noch etwas spart kommen ja immerhin auch andere alternativen wie der Denon AH D2000 oder ein DT 880 in Frage. Da muss natürlich der eigene Geschmack zu passen.

Ich kann da nur aus meiner Erfahrung berichten: Bei meinem Beyer DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm sind zwischen meinem Onboardsound und dem 160€ DAC/KHV Yulong U100 vllt. 5% Klangunterschied wenn ich das beziffern müsste. Meinen UE TF 10 kann ich am Onboard hingegen mal garnicht gebrauchen. Also wirklich null. Genauso ist es mit anderen Kopfhörern die nicht so eine Monsterimpedanz haben. Hab hier noch so nen Uralt Beyer und nen Medion Kopfhörer dens mal bei Aldi gab. Die profitieren auch deutlich vom Yulong. Der Beyer wie gesagt nur minimal.

Also erstmal den Kopfhörer aussuchen. Nicht umgekehrt.

Grüße


----------



## Pravasi (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

50% des Budgets für ne Soundkarte...
Gehts noch?

Lieber TE.
Schau dir doch einfach mal an,wer dich denn da so "berät"....
14 Jährige,die von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben und sich ihre "Erfahrung" bestenfalls anlesen,im allgemeinen aber wohl eher ungeprüft von jemand Anderem übernehmen,der wiederum auch nur...
Mal ins Profil der "Experten" gucken,ein paar Beiträge von denen lesen und die Sache sieht gleich ganz anders aus.
Gilt für jedes Forum!

Diavel hat da schon was wesentlich fundierteres beigetragen.
_*Erstmal *_den KH !
Vieleicht kannst du dir nämlich wirklich einen DT880 oder Dennon2000 gönnen.
Im Zusammenspiel mit einer günstigeren SK nochmal ein Unterschied zur_ 
"Essence oder Tod und dann gucken wir mal_ _weiter"_-Variante.
Falls du allerdings zu denen gehörst,die es hauptsächlich einfach und bequem haben wollen,dann kannst du natürlich alles nehmen,was dir x-beliebige Forenuser/Mediamarkthändler empfehlen.
Wäre natürlich Schade.

edit:
Sowohl der DT880 als auch der AH2000 laufen auch an meinem Notebook peinlich gut!
Nur der Pegel ist beschränkt.
Mit 5-10% würde ich den Unterschied zur Essence auch bewerten.
Es gibt übrigens auch noch Creative oder Auzentechkarten(ausserhalb dieses Forums).


----------



## Bier (26. Februar 2012)

Pravasi schrieb:
			
		

> 50% des Budgets für ne Soundkarte...
> Gehts noch?
> 
> Lieber TE.
> ...



Schade das ich mit der PCGHX App kein ''Gefällt mir'' drücken kann. Hast aber den Nagel sowas von auf den Kopf getroffen


----------



## Unleashed (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*



Pravasi schrieb:


> 50% des Budgets für ne Soundkarte...
> Gehts noch?
> 
> Lieber TE.
> ...




Also ich habe mich jediglich Beraten lassen und ich fande auch durch ihre Beitragsanzahl ich sag mal "erfahrener".
Wenn du anderer Auffassung bist, würde ich freuen, wenn du sagst, was du mir empfehlst.Die Komponenten sind ja noch nicht gekauft.


----------



## hydro (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*



> Wenn du anderer Auffassung bist, würde ich freuen, wenn du sagst, was du  mir empfehlst.Die Komponenten sind ja noch nicht gekauft.


Die Wandlung vom digitalen Signal (CD/mp3) in ein analoges Signal (welches die Soundkarte macht) ist ein kritischer Schritt bei der Klangerzeugung, wie jede Umwandlung immer ist.
Die Transformation des analogen Signals in eine Schallwelle (macht der Kopfhörer) ist weitaus kritischer und klangentscheidender. 

Das soll heißen ein Kopfhörer für ~250€ klingt an einer Xonar DX(z.B.) mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit besser als ein 150€ KH an einer Essence.
Die teure Essence hat den Vorteil einen Kopfhörerverstärker an Bord zu haben (und noch ein paar Kleinigkeit), damit lassen sich wirkungsgradschwache Kopfhörer besser antreiben und klingen uU kräftiger und lauter. Die genannten Kopfhörer bis auf den K701/601 gehören jedenfalls nicht dazu.
Hier im Forum befindet sich ein User Test Xonar Essence gegen DX an einem schwer anzutreibenden Kopfhörer, der Unterschied wird sehr schön beschrieben. (Findet man als Sticky in der Review-Übersicht)

Es ging denke ich mal weniger um die genannten Beispiele als schlecht zu kategorisieren, sondern viel mehr um darauf hinzuweisen, dass es sinvoll ist den Hauptteil des Budgets in den Schallwandler zu investieren. Denn auch eine Essence kann nicht zaubern und macht aus einem Einstiegs-KH mehr als er ist. 

Da es dir Hauptsächlich um Spiele geht empfehle ich einfach mal die Standardlösungen, DT770/990, Denon AH-D2000, Audio-Technica ATH-A700/AD700, Ultrasone HFI-780/Pro 750 (könnte etwas unbequem sein)... gibt noch sehr viele mehr die sich alle lohnen anzuhören. Leider kann man im Laden schlecht mit PC-Spielen testen, trotzdem sollte mindestens der Tragekomfort getestet werden. Nichts ist schlimmer als unbequemes Hören, mMn.


----------



## Unleashed (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Ich bedanke für deine ausführliche Antwort.

Leider kann ich nicht alle oben gelisteten Kopfhörer nicht probe hören.Es wäre schön, wenn wir die Auswahl einschränken könnten.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Viele Beiträge=Kompetenz?
Weisst du denn nicht,was Spam ist?

Du musst probehören!
Erstmal schauen,was* dir* liegt.
Auch wenns umständlich ist,das "Projekt" KH-Kauf will gründlich angegangen werden.
Die üblichen Verdächtigen bewegen sichj alle so im Preisrahmen von 150-250€.
Dafür bekommst du allerdings -egal welcher es wird-bestimmt einen Tophörer.
Die 3 Beyer,AKG 601 oder 701,Dennon 2000,Sennheisser 600 oder auch was von Ultrasonne,ect.
Googeln und Rezessionen/Erfahrungsberichte lesen.
Das ist gut für die Theorie und kann hier und da schon mal helfen,z.B.Sennheisser 600/650 ohne potenten KHV geht nicht gut,...
Da du noch keine Erfahrung hast,kannst du auch noch nicht sagen,ob du es auf Dauer eher feiner oder härter magst.
musst du also ausprobieren.
Wenn dir aber z.B.ein DT990 schon fast zuviel Bass hat,brauchst du den Dennon gar nicht erst probieren,wenn der DT880 zuwenig kickt,vergiss die AKGs,usw....
Wenn du es dir leisten kannst,bestell mehrere zum direkten Vergleich!
Das Ohr adaptiert manchmal sehr schnell den Klang und nach ein paar Minuten Gewöhnung findet man dann alles irgendwie  gut...
Die Frage ist:wo dran hören?
SK hast noch nicht,und nicht jede SK ist auch ideal für jeden KH.
Der eine KH braucht eher mehr Unterstützung,beim anderen ist dieselbe SK allerdings schon unnötig überdimensioniert....
Erstmal am Onboardsound,CD-plaer,ect. testen.
Für den erste Eindruck sollte das reichen.
Mit der SK stimmt man dann mehr oder weniger die Nuancen ab.


----------



## Unleashed (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Ich habe mir ja viele Kundenbewertungen gelesen von vielen Kopfhörern.Ich habe bis jetzt auch kleinere Favoriten, die mich optisch und von der Qualität ansprechen.Auch was sie leisten.

EDIT

Ich gehe jetzt erstmal ins Bett, überlege in Ruhe und werde weiterlesen.Wenn ich Probe hören muss, tu ich es eben.
Ich melde mich morgen wieder, aber freue mich weiter auf kompetente Antworten.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Lass dir Zeit man.
So ein KH begleitet dich easy 10-20 Jahre.


----------



## Unleashed (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

So ich bin jetzt voll lernfähig und bereit.
Aber du/ihr seit der Meinung ich sollte mir erst ein KH besorgen, was für mich am besten wäre.Richtig?

EDIT

Schaut mal.Mein teuerstes Headset war bis jetzt für 30€.

Glaubt ihr ich als Neuling würde ein unterschied bemerken bei einen 150€ oder einen 250€ KH?


----------



## Pravasi (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

So gesehen kannst du dir auch einen ,sagen wir mal x-beliebigen 100€, -KH kaufen und wirst erstmal hin und weg sein.
Auch ein Grund mehr,dass ganze sorgfältig anzugehen. Ansonsten sagst du zum erstbestem sofort Ja.
Ob dir z.B ein 770 besser gefällt als wie ein AH2000 kannst du nur selber rausfinden.
Unterschiede,gleich welcher Art,wirst du auf jeden Fall finden.
Fang einfach mal mit irgendeinem an und schau zu,wie er dir bekommt.
Komfort über *längere* Zeit?
Fühlt sich ein geschlossener vieleicht beengend an?
Geht dir der megageile Bass evtl. nach ner Weile auf die Nerven?-Und wie ist dass,wenn man den Bass dann etwas runterregelt?
Lässt dich der wunderschöne luftige Sound vieleicht irgendwann langweilig wegpennen?
Bring die kleine übersichtliche Bühne möglicherweise doch zu wenig Freiheitsgefühl?
Oder strengt die grosse Bühne dich im Endeffekt doch zu sehr an und du gehst lost damit?
Sind diese spitzen Höhen auf Dauer wirklich erträglich?
Ist dir dieser eigentlich tolle Hörer mit seiner Mittenbetonung irgendwie doch nicht emotional genug?
Und,und und...
Was du beachten musst,ist,dass du vom Creative ja einen quantitativ mächtigen Bass gewohnt bist.
Das Gehör adaptiert den Klang,d.h. es gewöhnt sich an das was es kennt und übersetzt es uns dann als normal.
Kann also sein,das andere Hörer erstmal langweilig klingen.
Da musst du dir einfach ne Chance,d.h.Zeit geben um dich neuen Sound zu öffnen.


----------



## Unleashed (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

So, Hallo.

Ich war in einen Laden, wo man einige Kopfhörer probe hören konnte.

Folgende konnte ich Probe hören

beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO
Sennheiser HD 595.
akg k701

Ich fande persönlich die Qualität aller 3 Headsets atenberaubend.Kein vergleich zu meinen.Bei den AKG konnte ich meiner Meinung sehr minimale verbesserung hören, aber der Preis unterschied der anderen beiden ist mir zu hoch.Die Unterschiede sind minimal hörbar.

Insgesamt fande ich von Preis und dann der Qualität des Kopfhörer das beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO am besten.Der Bass ist schön und meiner Meinung etwas kräftiger.Das finde ich gut, da ich am liebsten Rock höre.


----------



## Darkseth (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Wenn dir der AKG 701 (193€) etwas zu teuer war, er dir aber sehr gefallen hat, kannst du dir ja mal den AKG K601 anschaun, der fast genauso gesoundet ist wie der k701, nur eben eine winzige stufe unter dem 701 steht ^^ Hat aber eine etwas kleinere bühne, minimal weniger details...
Soll auch leute geben, die kaum unterschied zwischen den beiden hören ^^


----------



## Pravasi (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Immerhin ein Anfang!
War der Laden ein Saturn oder Mediamarkt?
Oder war es ein richtiges Fachgeschäft,in dem die KH nicht an einer Wand hingen?
Gefällt dir nun der Beyer oder der AKG besser-vom Preis mal abgesehen?


----------



## Unleashed (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Es war schon eher ein Fach Geschäft.Sie bieten an, wenn man es möchte im Laden probe zu hören.Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr es seht, aber meine Meinung ist das AKG Detailreicher, aber hat weniger Bass und mein Beyer ist es anders rum.Denn eher das Beyer.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Jetzt bist du schon mal näher an dem was* dir* gefällt.
Die Falle besteht natürlich,das du immer noch auf dein Creative"eingemessen"bist und der Beyer dem einfach näher kommt.
Vieleicht ist es aber schon tatsächlich dein Traumhörer,wer weiss...
Ein Kompromiss zwischen 701 und 990 wäre zum Beispiel der DT880.
Auch ein sehr fein auflösender Hörer mit mehr Bass als der AKG.
Solltest du dir nach Möglichkeit auch nochmal geben.
Und im Laden hören ist schon mal was,klar.
Aber es ersetzt keine *ausgiebigen* Hörsessions zuhaus!
Deine eigene Musik klingt vieleicht mit Hörer A am besten,während zocken mit Hörer B einfach der Hit ist...
Ich bin vom Creative auch direkt zum 880 gewechselt-beeindruckend,klar.
Aber zum zocken hatte er mir zuwenig Wumms,auch wenn viele andere hier völlig zufrieden diesbezüglich mit sind.
Also hab ich mir zum zocken noch ein Medusa 5.1 zugelegt-und war glücklich!
Meine Anforderungen im Game sind halt andere als wie für Musik.
Nachdem meine Ohren durch den 880er aber immer mehr auftauten und geschulter wurden,ging das mit dem Medusa irgendwann nicht mehr und ich hab mir noch nen extra Gaminghörer zugelegt.
Heute kann ich mittlerweile auch wunderbar mit dem 880er zocken-mein Gehör braucht nicht mehr unbedingt den Mörderbass zur Stimulation-vor 3 Jahren noch undenkbar(siehe Adaption des Klanges...).
In Shootern nehm ich aber trotzdem aus verschiedenen Gründen immer noch gerne den Dennon.
Hör dich also noch in Ruhe ein bischen um und hab Spass dabei!


----------



## zøtac (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Das dem DT770 Pro die Quelle so gut wie egal ist kann ich nicht ganz bestätigen. Der Soundunterschied von Onboard zu Soundkarte ist im Gegensatz zu anderen KHs zwar eher gering, aber der unterschied von kein KHV zu KHV ist mMn deutlich zu hören, klingt dadurch einfach viel kraftvoller.


----------



## Unleashed (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Zum DT880 lese ich mir erstmal Testberichte durch.

Ich habe zur Zeit auch ein halboffenes Headset und das drückt ab und zu an den Ohren und die Ohren werden bei mir auch recht schnell warm.

Hauptaugenmerk ist ja das Spielen bei mir.Denn nehme ich lieber ein Kopfhörer der eher zum spielen gedacht ist und hätte auch kein Problem damit, wenn die Music sich nicht gut anhört.

Im Laden darf man seine eigene Music hören.Ich habe ein paar Titel mir angehört die ich auch zuhause höre.


----------



## Darkseth (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Ob er offen, halb offen oder geschlossen ist, hat ja nix damit zu tun, ob es an den Ohren drückt^^

Und es gibt keine KOpfhörer, die zum spielen gedacht sind. Es gibt nur Kopfhörer, die dafür gedacht sind, dass sie Töne von sich geben, und sonst gar nichts . Ob die Töne von Winamp kommen, einem Spiel, oder einem Film ist dem Kopfhörer völlig egal. Da wären wir wieder bei diesem Marketing-mist, dass es Produkte speziell fürs Gaming gäbe, was aber völliger unsinn ist.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Gaming?
Kann man so machen.
Jetzt musst du dir nur noch klar werden,ob du die höchstmögliche Detailtreue haben willst,was dir einen (kleinen) Vorteil mal hier und da bringen könnte. Wird aber auch meistens stark überbewertet. Alle KH in dieser Preisklasse werden in Punkto räumlicher und detalierter Darstellung einen hervorragenden Job machen.
Oder geht es primäre um den optimalen Funfaktor?


----------



## Unleashed (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Naja da des Gamen am 1. stelle steht würde ich eher das Detailtreue Headset nehmen.

Aber "Pravasi" wenn du sagst das letzten Endes sagst das alle Headset einen hervorragenden Job machen würden ist als letzten Endes Geschmacksache was man nimmt.Ich bevorzuge denn lieber den Detail treuen Kopfhörer.

optimalen Funfaktor schwer zu sagen....

Wenn man mit einen Detailtreueren Kopfhörer ich sag mal eine höhere Chance hat den Gegner besser oder früher zu hören, eher das.


----------



## zøtac (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Gute Ortung hat man mit beiden KHs, die Frage ist eher was dir mehr gefällt. 
Die Frage ist was du lieber hörst, wenn dich der Neutrale und Detailgetreue KH zum Einschlafen bringt, oder dich der Basslastige/Badewannen Abgestimmte KH nervt ist das nix.


----------



## Unleashed (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Hmmm......Gute Frage.

Also ich finde beides hat Nach- und Vorteile, aber direkt sagen was ich besser finde kann ich nicht beurteilen.Da muss ich mich nochmal im Internet schlau machen oder einfach nochmal Probe hören.


----------



## zøtac (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Durch Tests/Reviews/Bewertungen findest du nicht heraus was dir persönlich mehr taugt, da hilft nur ausgiebiges Probe hören. 
Jeder empfindet Klang anders und jedem gefällt anderer Klang, deswegen ists relativ Sinnlos Tests zu lesen wenns nicht gerade um die Verarbeitung und die verbauten Komponenten geht.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Das "mehr" an Details ist bestimmt vorhanden,allerdings darf man das nicht überbewerten.
Detailreich sind alle von den guten KH.
Einige zeigen aber evtl.noch ein bischen mehr-aber:
Wie spielrelevant ist denn die eine oder andere Information tatsächlich?
Ich habe wirklich viel ausgetestet und würde nicht mit so einem Bassgiganten wie den Dennon im Multyplayer spielen,wenn ich meinen würde,dass da wirklich ne wichtige Info nicht rüberkommt.
Dieses "mit meinem XYZ-KH hab ich heute wieder soviel gehört,glaub nicht ,dass das auch mit anderen KH möglich ist" Dummgelabber ist halt meistens eben nur dasummgelabber. Ein entsprechender direkter Vergleich findet nämlich nicht statt!

Den DT770,880 und Dennon* stundenlang!* und *direkt* verglichen in L4D und Crysis ergab niemals das Fehlen von wichtigen Informationen!
Das Feuer prasselt noch etwas detalierter,der Wind beinhaltet noch ne winzige Zusatznuance,evtl ist ein Motorengeräusch noch etwas anders dargestellt,...
Aber Schritte,Türen,Stimmen,...alles immer vorhanden.
Ich höre mit dem Dennon auch zarte Schritte oder das Klicken von einer Waffe um die Ecke.
Gamesound ist auch nicht von audiophiler Qualität,d.h.,da sind eh Grenzen des Aufzeigbaren.
Deswegen ja auch selber ausprobieren,am besten im direktem Vergleich.
Lesen schadet nix,macht bestimmt jeder hier.


----------



## Unleashed (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Gut.Denn werde ich morgen losgehen und die Kopfhörer im Vergleich anhören.Könnt ihr mir welche nennen die ich mir anhören soll?


----------



## zøtac (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Beyerdynamic DT770, 990, 880 (teurer), AKG K601 und K701 und den Denon AH-D2000, das sind so die "großen" Kopfhörer in der Preisklasse, wobei der 880 und D2000 mehr kosten als die anderen, solltest du dir allerdings trotzdem anhören (falls es die in dem Geschäft gibt), da man nen Hifi KH wenn man in gut behandelt mal eben 10 Jahre oder länger behalten kann, dann ists nicht von Vorteil wenn du nach nem Jahr merkst das die 50€ mehr vielleicht doch gut angelegt währen.


----------



## PEG96 (27. Februar 2012)

Also wenn es fast nur zum Zocken genutzt werden soll, würde ich mir keine 200€ Kopfhörer holen, da zum Zocken meiner Meinung nach ein Kopfhörer der 100€ Klasse und eine Xonar DG absolut ausreichend sind.

Deshalb rate ich dir, dir mal den Creative Aurvana Live, dem iGrado und den AKG K272 anzuhören, der HD555 ist zum Zocken auch ganz gut geeignet, der klingt quasi genauso wie der HD595, den du ja schon gehört hast.

Wenn du natürlich zu 40% oder mehr Musik hörst sieht das ganze schon ganz anders aus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Frederic


----------



## Unleashed (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Hallo,

Also um 1. Linie geht es um Spielen, aber viel Music und Filme werden auch angehört.

So 

60%: Spielen
40%: Music/Film


----------



## Pravasi (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Peg empfehlt hier nen iGrado???
Hab den selber für meinen iPod...gaaanz andere Liga,lohnt echt nicht bei all den anderen Optionen.
40% Musik rechtfertigen doch schon einen etwas besseren Kauf.
Ich hab leider keinen Plan von Ultrasone,aber speziel zum zocken soll es da ja auch noch tolle Kandidaten geben.


----------



## Unleashed (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Hallo,

Ich habe die vorher gelisteten nun alle getestet.Ich fand persönlich alle Top, aber 2 haben die anderen meiner Meinung es geschafft, ein wenig besser zu sein.

Einmal das Denon AH D 2000 und das Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition HIFI Stereo.

Nun kann ich mich nicht zwischen beiden entscheiden.

Denon mehr Details und das Beyerdynamic mehr Bass.


----------



## Diavel (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Vielleicht macht ja der DT 990 Pro die Entscheidung leichter? Kostet 150€ und bietet den gleichen Klang wie der Edition. Sieht halt anders aus, hat nen Spiralkabel und etwas mehr Anpressdruck (das gibt sich aber mit der Zeit auch wieder).

Der Denon ist halt schon ein gutes Stück teurer, bietet aber dafür auch den besseren Tiefbass (find ich).

Grüße


----------



## Pravasi (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Der Dennon hat weniger Bass als der 990???
Was immer da auch schiefgelaufen ist...
Wenn du mehr Bass suchst als wie beim Dennon,dann musst du wohl bei Monster schauen.


----------



## Unleashed (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Naja weniger.Definiere weniger.Ich fande es irgendwie.
Grundsätzlich sollte denn wohl das Dennon mehr Bass haben.Abgesehen davon.Ich finde wirklich bemerkbare unterschiede an den beiden Khs nicht, aber welches sollte ich nun nehmen.

Ich weiß was mir mehr gefällt.Beide gefallen mir gleich gut und Tragekonform ist auch bei beiden gut.

Und welche Soundkarte sollte ich jeweils für das Dennon und des 990 nehmen


----------



## Diavel (29. Februar 2012)

Hat er meiner Meinung nach aber auch. Der DT990 hat zumindest deutlich mehr Kickbass. Im Tiefbass sind vom Pegel her beide recht ähnlich find ich, der Denon qualitativ aber deutlich drüber.

Grüße


----------



## Pravasi (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Wenn dir beide gleich gefallen,dann nimm natürlich den Beyer.
Aber falls diese 2 sich als deine Favoriten rausgestellt haben(Basshead...)dann versuch ruhig nochmal beide länger zu hören,auch mit Games.
Die einzigen SK die ich persöhnlich kenne sind die xfi Titanium,Auzentech Forte und  die Essence.
Ich würde unterm Strich zur einer Asus raten,auch wenn sie nicht sooo perfekt sind,wie man hier gerne erzählt
Die Creative/Auzentechs sind alle nochmal extra Höhen und Bassbetont-keiner von den beiden KH braucht das wirklich!
Zudem kann es zu Treiberschwierigkeiten komme,welche einigen erheblichen Aufwand benötigen um sie zu beseitigen(ich weiss das!).
Von den kleineren Asuskarten weiss ich selber nix.
Aufgrund des guten Nutzungsgrad dieser beiden KH glaube ich aber,das du mit so einer kleineren Karte prima klar kommen würdest.
Die Essence ist nochmal nen kleinen Schritt besser,kostet aber einen gewaltigen Schritt mehr Geld.


----------



## Unleashed (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Nur noch eine Frage denke ich mal.

Du meintes ja ich sollte das Beyer nehmen.Hast du dafür einen Grund?Du hättes ja auch zu den Dennon zustimmen können.


----------



## Pravasi (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Der Dennon kostet halt mind.100€ mehr!
Dementsprechend besser sollte er dann auch für dich klingen,oder?
Wenn du beide in etwa gleich gut einschätzt,dann spar Geld.


----------



## hydro (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*



> Wenn du mehr Bass suchst als wie beim Dennon,dann musst du wohl bei Monster schauen.


Ultrasone Pro-900. Aber wohl überm Budget.



> Du meintes ja ich sollte das Beyer nehmen.Hast du dafür einen Grund?


Meine Gründe für den Beyern wären: offene Bauweise, Velour Pads, leichter, imo besser verarbeitet, beispielhafter Ersatzteilsupport, im Falle der Pro Version deutlich günstiger.
Natürlich nur wenn dir beide gleich gut gefallen.

Die Essence dürfte besser zum Beyerdynamic passen als die anderen, durch den leichten Hochtonabfall werden seine leicht agressiven Höhen etwas gebremst.


----------



## Unleashed (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Ok Danke.Denn werde ich mir wohl das Beyer holen.Was ist eigentlich Pro schlechter bzw. wo wurde dort gespart?


----------



## Pravasi (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Beyerdynamic DT 990 oder DT 990 Pro?, Kaufberatung Kopfhrer - HIFI-FORUM

guck da mal.


----------



## Unleashed (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Danke, werde ich mir durchlesen.


----------



## Unleashed (5. März 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

So die Soundkarte wird morgen ankommen und dann wird die Soundkarte morgen Abend wohl funktionstüchtig sein.Kh und Mik kommen wohl in 2-3 Tagen *freu*

Wen es interessiert was ich mir geholt habe.

http://geizhals.de/398398
http://geizhals.de/114297
http://geizhals.de/115709


----------



## Pravasi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Fetter Start.
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Madz (6. März 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Sehr gut.


----------



## Unleashed (8. März 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Hallo,

Soundkarte ist nun vorhanden und eingebaut habe das Kh aber noch nicht und wie bitte schön soll ich mein altes Headset daran anschliesen

Ich weiß echt nicht woran es ran soll.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (8. März 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Mit eine 3.5mm zu 6.3mm Klinkenadapter  Oder du nimmst den Cinch -> Klinke-Adapter, der ist aber eigentlich nur für Boxen.


----------



## Unleashed (8. März 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Also ich hab son goldenes Teil, ist das wohl, aber wo soll des rein^^


----------



## PommesmannXXL (8. März 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

An die große Buchse wo Headphone dran steht


----------



## Unleashed (8. März 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Ja, schon selber gefunden

Toll, brauch ja Adapter^^Ein hab ich so einen 1 brauch ich noch.^^


----------



## Unleashed (10. März 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Hallo,

So nun ist beides da und funktioniert auch Supi.Könnt ihr mir ein paar Einstellungen empfehlen?Da gibs ja vorgefertigte, aber ich frage mal lieber nach.Für Music,Film und Spielen wäre nett.


----------



## Darkseth (10. März 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

am besten ohne Einstellungen, alle Klangverbieger aus ^^


----------



## Pravasi (10. März 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Für Musik in der Regel so wenig wie möglich.
Falls dir aber z.B. die Höhen oder der Bass deines KH zuviel sind,ect....,spricht auch nichts dagegen,mit Hilfe des EQ daran rumzuspielen.
Für Games(Shooter)neheme ich immer CMSS3D weil sich für mich die räumliche Darstellung und damit auch die Ortung verbessert.
Ebenso für Filme.
Da pack ich auch noch die Bassverstärkung mit rein. Manchmal lass ich es damit auch in Games knallen. Geschmackssache.
Gar nichts anfangen kann ich mit EAX.
Der Sound verändert sich damit dermassen,da weiss ich echt nicht mehr,was davon gewohlt ist und was da irgendwie akzeptiert werden muss.

edit
hier gehts ja um die essence und nicht um die auzentech...


----------



## Unleashed (10. März 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Hallo,

Ich habe habe für Teamspeak,Videos und Music "Audiokanal" auf 2.Sonst eigentlich alles aus.

Bei Spielen und Filme wollte ich Audiokanal 8 und Dolby Headphone.

Verstärkereinstellungen habe ich auf High Gain +12dB for 64~300 Ohms.Sonst direkt noch nix eingestellt.


----------



## Pravasi (11. März 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Hat sich der Kauf denn deiner Ansicht nach gelohnt?


----------



## Unleashed (11. März 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte/Headset Stereo/7.1  Für Spieleräzise Ortung von Geräuschen/Gegnerortung*

Ja eigentlich schon.Music hört sich echt Super an, genauso wie Filme und das Orten der Gegner ist auch Super.


----------

